# Mini Excavator with snowblower?????



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok, so I wish I had my camera with me. Yesterday when I was on the interstate I saw a bobcat mini excavator with a snowblower attached to it where the dozer blade would go and the whole boom had been removed. It looked to be around maybe a 430 in size. Only saw it as we met on the interstate and he was going the other direction. Just curious if anyone had seen this before? Do those little excavaors have a large enough hyd pump to run a blower, and wouldent it be kinda slow? I guess for deep snow it wouldent be slow. Anyways it looked cool!!! It is a idea to turn something that is just sitting around in the winter, into a winter tool.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

I've seen the actual snowblower boom attachment tho...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Isnt the top speed on most mini ex's about 3 mph.... wow, a walkbehind would be more usefull


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Triple L;984195 said:


> Isnt the top speed on most mini ex's about 3 mph.... wow, a walkbehind would be more usefull


thats what I thought to, but then I thought of the cab with heat and a radio, lol. Like I said I could see it in deep snow doing sidewalks or something, but you would defenitly need a tralier close by. The new bobcat ones go like 6mph I think. lol that would be a tiny bit better.


----------

